# sterilizing stoppers and vials



## Diesel250 (Apr 5, 2014)

How does everyone sterilize there stoppers and vials?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2014)

Well I kicked out d808 wifes  mom out from the ohana and installed one of these bad boys in the living room. Autoclave bro..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Stoppers I just soak and wash in rubbing alcohol, drain them off and there done, cover them up, aslong as there still damp with the alcohol when u fit them then there fine imo. The isoprop will kill anything and keep them sterile, plus wash off any particles dust etc when u wash and drain them.

Glassware I was in isoprob then in the over 30mins 230+, the evaporating isoprop makes the glassware rattle for abit till there dry. In the oven sounds like its going to blow but its fine 

So I basicly sterilise the glassware twice.


(Rubbing alcohol is isopropanol 99%) it has 2 chemical names


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a friend who washed his vials with alcohol , covered them with foil , put In oven at 250 degrees to dry and sterilize and as I was outfront shooting hoops I hear explosion and go inside to see  front of the oven door blown open and vials busted everywhere in front of the oven. True story.. I never laughed so hard In my life when I saw the look on his face ..priceless..
He now owns a 250 $ autoclave mini. Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I have a friend who washed his vials with alcohol , covered them with foil , put In oven at 250 degrees to dry and sterilize and as I was outfront shooting hoops I hear explosion and go inside to see  front of the oven door blown open and vials busted everywhere in front of the oven. True story.. I never laughed so hard In my life when I saw the look on his face ..priceless..
> He now owns a 250 $ autoclave mini. Lol.




Maybe not the best idea if you use a gas oven but my eletrics always been fine (fingers crossed) am slightly worried now hearing this story tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

So with an autoclave is there not need to wash them in alcohol or can you still wash them and put them in wet? There's a 3l autoclave on ebay but its over $700. Also how long does the vials need to be in there? Do you just set the temp to 250c and run for 20mins like normal?

Found one for $350 13litre looks like a big compressor cooker, says the working temp is 125-131c for 20mins???


$700






$350


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 12, 2014)

Gas range or electric would blow. Its cause he sealed tops with foil trapping the methyl alcohol and then fuk the world explosion happened .  For sale used oven.
.brand name " bombinator"  20 $.


----------



## BigBob (Apr 12, 2014)

Holy crap.


----------



## m4qut (Apr 12, 2014)

oh snap!!!


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 12, 2014)

Lmfao.  I bet you still wake up at night laughing about that.


----------



## Diesel250 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Gas range or electric would blow. Its cause he sealed tops with foil trapping the methyl alcohol and then fuk the world explosion happened .  For sale used oven.
> .brand name " bombinator"  20 $.



My gf would've killed me


----------



## Diesel250 (Apr 12, 2014)

...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 12, 2014)

Diesel take that web addy down please. Thks not a paying sponsor here ..rules man rules..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Gas range or electric would blow. Its cause he sealed tops with foil trapping the methyl alcohol and then fuk the world explosion happened .  For sale used oven.
> 
> .brand name " bombinator"  20 $.




Ah right I don't seal mine, there go in a deep rectangle backing tray that's also been wiped down with isopropal it holds about 200 vials, then I put a flat baking tray on top to cover but the 1 on top has tiny holes all the way along it so any vapour can easily get out. Windows open for ventalation.


----------



## fatlifts (May 12, 2014)

How would an autoclave be much more effective for cleaning out vials than just rinsing? Sterilization isn't a concern for me (I have other stages in the process that take care of overall sterility). I already have a heavy duty pressure cooker that I use as an autoclave, but not for this purpose.

What do you guys think of using compressed air to blast particulates out of vials? I'm observing a bit more losses than I'd be content with due to (albeit sterile) floaters (mostly tiny black particles) that I fail to see when inspecting the vials/stoppers before dispensing. Considering either the compressed air approach or getting an ultrasonic cleaner, obviously that introduces a drying stage, but with the bath being 99% isopropyl that shouldn't take long/much effort.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2014)

fatlifts said:


> How would an autoclave be much more effective for cleaning out vials than just rinsing? Sterilization isn't a concern for me (I have other stages in the process that take care of overall sterility). I already have a heavy duty pressure cooker that I use as an autoclave, but not for this purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of using compressed air to blast particulates out of vials? I'm observing a bit more losses than I'd be content with due to (albeit sterile) floaters (mostly tiny black particles) that I fail to see when inspecting the vials/stoppers before dispensing. Considering either the compressed air approach or getting an ultrasonic cleaner, obviously that introduces a drying stage, but with the bath being 99% isopropyl that shouldn't take long/much effort.




Do you mean your glass ware or actual vials for your aas? If so then surely buying new would be a better idea lol.

I filter my gear into a 500-1l lab flask and its the cleaning and sterilising of that which concerns me the most, but iv had no problems with it so far so my way must be fine.

Its basicly boiling water and a decent washing up liquid squirted into it, shake like mad, empty, fill with water again, and repeat over and over till the flask is clear of bubbles, then dry then flush out with 99% isopropanol alcohol, the cook for 30mins at max temp using dry heat (oven) then its ready to reuse.

I did used to use a brush that I pushed in but found it left particles so took longer to clean out to make sure it was good to go.


----------



## fatlifts (May 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Do you mean your glass ware or actual vials for your aas? If so then surely buying new would be a better idea lol.
> 
> I filter my gear into a 500-1l lab flask and its the cleaning and sterilising of that which concerns me the most, but iv had no problems with it so far so my way must be fine.
> 
> ...



Actual vials, already use the autoclave for glassware in between batches, though I won't be able to do so with the 5L monster I got for my new pressure filtration setup.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2014)

5litre jesus! Is that a flask?


----------



## fatlifts (May 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 5litre jesus! Is that a flask?



Filtration flask, yeah, I'm going to put an air filter on the vacuum port that way the air being displaced can escape the flask and not build up back pressure.


----------



## Akamai (May 14, 2014)

As IB stated everclear wash or ozone gas or wash steriliation also.

Ak


----------



## BIO-PEPTIDE (May 28, 2014)

Autoclaving is NO.1 but dry head is suitable choice too


----------



## Hypertrophy3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I have a friend who washed his vials with alcohol , covered them with foil , put In oven at 250 degrees to dry and sterilize and as I was outfront shooting hoops I hear explosion and go inside to see  front of the oven door blown open and vials busted everywhere in front of the oven. True story.. I never laughed so hard In my life when I saw the look on his face ..priceless..
> He now owns a 250 $ autoclave mini. Lol.



OMG!! I'm ROFLMFAO!!!! That's classic!


----------



## khungus03 (Oct 19, 2014)

You could always use a pressure cooker, pretty cheap solution. I started using one years ago. run vials through when they're empty and again with filled and sealed vials.


----------



## BuryMeBig (Oct 22, 2014)

I have an autoclave for sale, absolutely perfect for us home brewskies, MINT condition, new front door seal, fully automated 4 different cycles to choose from including a drying cycle as well, its a Harvey MC-8 Hydro/autoclave. Reason why im selling it? Because I have two of them  pm me if interested for details. its not a cheap autoclave, its legit as it gets all I can say.... life became much more stress free shall i say hahaha just throwing it out there...


----------

